# Two way Splitter troubles



## GDM (10 Jan 2016)

Hi All,

I have recently fitted a two way Splitter to a 2kg FE. Its driving 2 x 70mm bazooka diffusers and I simply cannot get equal bubble rates out of the Splitter. If I turn one side up to the maximum it fizzes like crazy but the other side struggles to beat more than 1bps through each bubble counter.  

Both of the tube lengths are the same and if I switch the two diffusers over I still get the same result so I don't think it has anything to do with the bazooka's.....

Struggling to come up with a solution.....

Any thoughts my friends? 

Thanks
Garry


----------



## foxfish (10 Jan 2016)

I have read about similar issues on here before, it seems you will need two regulators to get both atomisers working evenly.
I think all modern atomisers are made from ceramic but perhaps they do not all have the same amount of pours per square mm?
From my own experience with UPs some work on lower pressure than others...


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jan 2016)

setting up splitters is very tricky because the gas will always take the path of least resistance, although it can be made easier by using better quality more precise needle valves


----------



## GDM (10 Jan 2016)

Thanks Guys. You've both confirmed my suspicions. 1. Path of least resistance, 2. balance of the pressure etc etc. 

I'm going to switch to an alternative regulator from my 60L but I have a feeling I will end up with the same result. 

......second regulator me thinks.....


----------



## alto (10 Jan 2016)

Splitter?
this sort of manifold?


----------



## xim (10 Jan 2016)

I use two CO2 reactors in my tank. I balance CO2 between them by using two IV roller clamps. Just restrict the one that gets more flow and leave another one fully open. Not perfect but works well enough and cheap.


----------



## GDM (10 Jan 2016)

alto said:


> Splitter?
> this sort of manifold?



Oh my....if only.....that looks special

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...brass-co2-splitter-for-solenoid-and-regulator


----------



## ian_m (11 Jan 2016)

You need to split your CO2 as in the picture below, the critical bit is use of needle valves to control the flow.


----------



## alto (11 Jan 2016)

GDM said:


> Oh my....if only.....that looks special
> 
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...brass-co2-splitter-for-solenoid-and-regulator



Yours should work -  maybe check in with CO2art re trying a replacement (or just buy a 2nd & return if it doesn't sort out the pressure discrepancy), check thoroughly for any leaks


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Jan 2016)

I can add this link now that I don't work at co2art anymore
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...d-class-advance-precision-needle-valve-by-smc
Its a lot for 2 needle valves but it will fix your issue


----------



## GDM (11 Jan 2016)

Big clown said:


> I can add this link now that I don't work at co2art anymore
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...d-class-advance-precision-needle-valve-by-smc
> Its a lot for 2 needle valves but it will fix your issue



For Fourty quid I could just get another regulator......


----------



## Andy Thurston (11 Jan 2016)

GDM said:


> For Fourty quid I could just get another regulator......


you could but I would doubt it could give you the same control as 2 smc valves


----------



## Aeropars (12 Jan 2016)

I tried the same thing and ended up ditching the splitter. Personally, unless you have a huge tank, I don't believe you get much benefit of having 2 diffusers. I moved from the small Bazooker diffuser to the large one and that did everything I needed in a 200L tank. After all, the CO2 dissolves into the water column and that enriched water WILL move around your tank if you follow the 10x rule.


----------



## nbaker (15 Jan 2016)

I have a 2kg setup running on 2 nano tanks using those needle valves and they work really well allowing me to use very fine adjustment.

I tried one of these first http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...brass-co2-splitter-for-solenoid-and-regulator but this didn't enable me to get the fine adjustment I needed.



Big clown said:


> I can add this link now that I don't work at co2art anymore
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...d-class-advance-precision-needle-valve-by-smc
> Its a lot for 2 needle valves but it will fix your issue


----------

